# MS Office 365/MS Teams



## Shrek1985 (25 Nov 2020)

Forgive me if this is the wrong place for this, but I cannot be the only person having issues with these programs?

I am heading the charity effort at work and need a file on a particular stream (?) of our new defence 365 network. I yet have some hope that it may just be emailed to me, but right now, I cannot find it anywhere else and it is proprietary to this program I am running for my unit.

So...MS Teams; keeps telling me my login is successful, but my system doesn't meet the requirements to actually be allowed into the system. Even if I wasn't heading the Charity-thing, I still need MS Teams/Defence 365 for my normal work.

This is perplexing as we were using MS Teams informally before now as part of our work from home efforts. And while my PC isn't the greatest, it's not a potato, either. It still lets me into the old informal account; I logged in and out to see if that was the issue. Still no good.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## garb811 (25 Nov 2020)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> Forgive me if this is the wrong place for this, but I cannot be the only person having issues with these programs?
> 
> I am heading the charity effort at work and need a file on a particular stream (?) of our new defence 365 network. I yet have some hope that it may just be emailed to me, but right now, I cannot find it anywhere else and it is proprietary to this program I am running for my unit.
> 
> ...


Try a different browser? It doesn't seem to like IE for me and I will get the spinning wheel of death for extended periods.


----------



## Remius (25 Nov 2020)

Try Microsoft Edge.


----------



## da1root (25 Nov 2020)

If you try to sign onto MS Teams from a non-DWAN computer using the MS Teams app it will tell you that your sign on was successful but the system doesn't meet the security requirements - so a stab in the dark here, but it sounds like you're using the MS Teams app vice using a browser ;-)   

Google Chrome is what BTIS in Borden suggests that people use.
I was on Google Chrome from a non-DWAN computer all day today on MS Teams meeting and it worked good all day.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Nov 2020)

However, you can run the Teams app on an Android phone/tablet or an iPhone or iPad.  Because Jimmies Gonna Jimmy.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Nov 2020)

Does anyone know how to install and sync an ECN/Teams account on a civi laptop? 

I called the CAF help desk people and got told to go ask someone at my work.


----------



## garb811 (25 Nov 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to install and sync an ECN/Teams account on a civi laptop?
> 
> I called the CAF help desk people and got told to go ask someone at my work.


As above, log in via a compatible browser and not the app.

www.office.com

For the login, use your *@ecn.forces.gc.ca account.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Nov 2020)

garb811 said:
			
		

> As above, log in via a compatible browser and not the app.
> 
> www.office.com
> 
> For the login, use your *@ecn.forces.gc.ca account.



Is there a way around the cell-phone authentication app?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (25 Nov 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to install and sync an ECN/Teams account on a civi laptop?
> 
> I called the CAF help desk people and got told to go ask someone at my work.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Nov 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Nov 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> However, you can run the Teams app on an Android phone/tablet or an iPhone or iPad.  Because Jimmies Gonna Jimmy.



Yeah, they're doing a pretty crappy job rushing out a project in 3 months that was, at the time, 5ish years away from IOC.  :facepalm:


----------



## dapaterson (25 Nov 2020)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Yeah, they're doing a pretty crappy job rushing out a project in 3 months that was, at the time, 5ish years away from IOC.  :facepalm:



That was actually a backhanded compliment for sneaking in functionality through systems and processes that usually stomp it out.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Nov 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> That was actually a backhanded compliment for sneaking in functionality through systems and processes that usually stomp it out.



Like Shared DenialOfService Canada?


----------



## Kilted (25 Nov 2020)

I've heard this question asked by many people: why did we switch to this?


----------



## dapaterson (25 Nov 2020)

Kilted said:
			
		

> I've heard this question asked by many people: why did we switch to this?



Remote DWAN access capacity is limited; this scales more easily, and provides worldwide access without needing any hardware issued to individuals.

As a former class A reservist, a web-based email system for CAF would have been a godsend.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Nov 2020)

O365 is where the Microsoft Office suite is going. This project is actually supposed to dramatically change how we use DWAN, in that you won't need a Blackberry or a DVPNI computer to access your Protected A emails. There is a potential savings of 10s of millions a year in laptop procurements, smartphone device costs and monthly service charges. Not to mention having a O365 account gives you access to the Office Suite at home for free. 

Before anyone panics, I highly doubt the apps will be forced on anyone's personal device, data costs are too expensive in Canada and that order wouldn't survive a grievance.


----------



## Furniture (25 Nov 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Remote DWAN access capacity is limited; this scales more easily, and provides worldwide access without needing any hardware issued to individuals.
> 
> As a former class A reservist, a web-based email system for CAF would have been a godsend.



As someone with a DVPNI laptop(tablet really), and an O365 account, the DVPNI is 100% more useful. I don't need to dig through OneDrive to make sure someone I send an attachment to is authorized to see the attachment when I use DWAN. I'm not stuck using a browser for all my work either.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Nov 2020)

Furniture said:
			
		

> As someone with a DVPNI laptop(tablet really), and an O365 account, the DVPNI is 100% more useful. I don't need to dig through OneDrive to make sure someone I send an attachment to is authorized to see the attachment when I use DWAN. I'm not stuck using a browser for all my work either.



Until we issue DVPNI laptops to all class A personnel, O365 is an improvement.

But yes, OneDrive is the spawn of Satan.


----------



## MilEME09 (25 Nov 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Until we issue DVPNI laptops to all class A personnel, O365 is an improvement.
> 
> But yes, OneDrive is the spawn of Satan.



Not even all Class A, just leadership, making lesson plans would be a lot easier if i could just get on ACIMS or the electronic library to get the reference material i need, but i gotta make sure i find time on a wednesday,weeks prior to try and find the materials i need, email them to my self, etc..


----------



## FJAG (26 Nov 2020)

Just from my personal interest point of view because of my involvement with JAG CIMP some years back, is there an enterprise wide file management system like RDIMS at the back end of O365 or is the OneDrive solution a user by user thing?

I personally avoid the standard civilian version of OneDrive like the plague.

 :cheers:


----------



## dapaterson (26 Nov 2020)

If you're asking "is there enterprise file management" you're clearly a foreign agent.

"Information management" beyond the local desktop is clearly nothing the CAF will ever manage.


----------



## FJAG (26 Nov 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If you're asking "is there enterprise file management" you're clearly a foreign agent.
> 
> "Information management" beyond the local desktop is clearly nothing the CAF will ever manage.



I remember my early days on CIMP in 2006 when we were designing a Protected B web/server based system using file/records management (eventually we were forced to use RDIMS) and SharePoint 2007 for some 300 plus users distributed across Canada and in foreign lands, there was some pushback from IM Gp which was to the effect of "why would we want to build such a system when IM Gp was coming out with an enterprise wide system that would provide records management up to the Secret level in approximately three years?"

We continued building diligently for three years and delivered JAGNet (a bit late but not that late) in 2009/10 while I'm pretty sure that even now there is no widely deployed Secret system other than the same limited SIPRNET that was there when I left in 2009.

op:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Nov 2020)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Not even all Class A, just leadership, making lesson plans would be a lot easier if i could just get on ACIMS or the electronic library to get the reference material i need, but i gotta make sure i find time on a wednesday,weeks prior to try and find the materials i need, email them to my self, etc..



O365 doesn't *link* into the DWAN or CAF IntraNet.   It's not like users are running a Remote Desktop session or something, so it has some rather significant limitations.

Lots of info on capabilities/limitations/restrictions on O365 on the FAQ page.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Nov 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Is there a way around the cell-phone authentication app?



Yup!

Defence O365 – Onboarding for PC without a Smartphone

There is also a Two Factor Authentication Guide available on the O365 site (once you are logged in), but it's blocked to downloading.   :


----------



## MilEME09 (26 Nov 2020)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> O365 doesn't *link* into the DWAN or CAF IntraNet.   It's not like users are running a Remote Desktop session or something, so it has some rather significant limitations.
> 
> Lots of info on capabilities/limitations/restrictions on O365 on the FAQ page.



I was referring to the idea of giving class A personal DVPNI laptops with DWAN access.


----------



## Navy_Pete (26 Nov 2020)

It's definitely better then no 'official' email at all, but really makes me wonder why our IT is so out of step with everyone elses.

My wife had full access to her DoJ shared drives, GCdocs file management system and everything else via a citrix portal and a key about 8 years ago, so effectively full remote functionality via any computer.

Things like DRMIS are probably an issue, but always baffles me that our Pro B system is more restrictive than other departments Secret setups.


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Nov 2020)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> It's definitely better then no 'official' email at all, but really makes me wonder why our IT is so out of step with everyone elses.
> 
> My wife had full access to her DoJ shared drives, GCdocs file management system and everything else via a citrix portal and a key about 8 years ago, so effectively full remote functionality via any computer.
> 
> Things like DRMIS are probably an issue, but always baffles me that our Pro B system is more restrictive than other departments Secret setups.



How about WiFi? Can we just get WiFi, for a start, like the local fast food joints?


----------



## Navy_Pete (26 Nov 2020)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> How about WiFi? Can we just get WiFi, for a start, like the local fast food joints?



The new laptop I just got has wifi enabled, and is actually one of those tablet with dockable keyboard ones, so can jump onto DVPNI via wifi.  Not sure if they've set up places like Carlton place for wifi, but it's a start.

Still has a slot for the pki card so it dangles off the back which is weird, but still progress I guess.

So we've finally sort of caught up to similar functionality that other departments had at least 8 years ago, but have to say that the IT folks I have dealt with have always been good, so get that it's the general policy that is the issue and they do what they can under the umbrella.


----------



## Shrek1985 (29 Nov 2020)

Turns out I was doing everything wrong; browser, teams app vs o365 teams, some other stuff. What a trip. Can we please at least stick with this one? It's a clunky monster, but my crew have been through about a half-dozen chat/sharing apps so far and I'll settle for anything at this point.


----------



## FJAG (29 Nov 2020)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> How about WiFi? Can we just get WiFi, for a start, like the local fast food joints?



I was always on the bleeding edge of technology with my firm but was always adamantly opposed to installing wifi because of the risk of opening up our solicitor client privileged data (which in the CAF is classified routinely as Protected B) to a potential intruder. It was much easier and safer to lock down our "wired" internet connection. Mind you in those days we didn't even have wifi WEP security protocols.

Not long after I left the firm in 2006 the young whipper snapper partner who took over the management of the firm's IT resources installed wifi. I probably would have then too had I stuck around because WPA2 came out that year.

All that to say that there is probably enough security these days on a properly configured wifi network with WPA2+AES (or better yet WPA3 Enterprise) to handle Protected A data. One would need one of the boffins from IM Gp to confirm that. Don't you guys have a local comms group to handle all that? Or are you past caring as you are about to become a nonentity like the rest of us retired guys?  ;D

 :cheers:


----------



## Navy_Pete (29 Nov 2020)

On the plus side Teams is a really well put together VTC setup, and infinitely more user friendly then the previous GC setups, so once you get it working that bit is really straightforward.

With the VPN setup, all the data is encrypted between the laptop and the network, so doesn't really matter if the wifi is encrypted at all, but agree it is easier to keep a secure wifi network then ever. Not needing to use a network cable is a really big deal though, as most hotels don't have drops anyway, so was a bit useless for traveling or working outside an already established office previously with the old no-wifi laptops.

Other departments have already shifted to wifi in the office ages ago (on a trusted network that doesn't need a VPN to connect) but no idea if we've taken that leap yet.


----------



## dapaterson (29 Nov 2020)

Within the Carling Campus there is both an open, unclass WiFi network that permits personal devices, plus a DWAN wifi for DND issued devices.  As is always the case, a small number of users start streaming music or videos and cause performance issues for everyone else.

Early in the COVID 19 response, people had to be told not to stream audio / video over the VPN while at home, as they were hammering the servers.  Apparently the idea of streaming on a stand-alone device on their own network never occurred to them.

(Equally fun was having your neighbourhood cable network overloaded and being forced to do a VTC tethered to your phone.)


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Nov 2020)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Yup!
> 
> Defence O365 – Onboarding for PC without a Smartphone
> 
> There is also a Two Factor Authentication Guide available on the O365 site (once you are logged in), but it's blocked to downloading.   :



Got this message



> We couldn't find that Web page
> 
> Error 404


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Nov 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Got this message



I've been banging my head against that wall for a month now.   :brickwall:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Nov 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Got this message



For the web link?  Weird...I clicked on it and _voila_.  I'm using the Win10 w/latest Edge version.

Printed the page to PDF...attached.


----------

